# Heel Lifting



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

What type of socks you wearing? 

I'm assuming you bought the boots from a shop? If so, return the suckers.

In the off chance you're in love with them and absolutely have to keep them, bring them to a shop and ask them to put in some shims.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

google... 'j-bars snowboard boots'

google result... "J-bars: these are inserts on the liner or inside the boot that compress around the heel to lock down your foot"

hope that gives ya some direction.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys. I'm gonna go to the shop again tomorrow and see if they have a 10.5 and try those. If not then I'll see if I can find those j-bars. Problem is, I gotta really pull tight on the straps to get good support but my big toe grazes the front of the boot. Hopefully the 10.5's will solve things. If not I think I'll try a different boot company. I bought them cause I heard Deeluxe boots go well with Union bindings.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well this sucks. I just ordered the Deeluxe Rough Diamond in a 10.5 (28.5 Mondo). I take a 10.5 in pretty much all shoes and measured my feet and they're exactly a 10.5 on the US scale (27.3cm). They'll be in Tuesday. I wonder if I'll have to send them back because of the same issue.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have more narrow feet, everyones foot is different so that might be it. My foot measures exactly 11 inches.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

If you get heel lift know and the boots are as tight as they go, it is only going to get worse. I would suggest, at the very least, trying a size 10. i wear about a10 or 10.5 in street shoes and find the best fitting boots sizes are 8.5 or 9.0. In my opinion your toes should be snug against the front of the boot. Not smashed and not curled.

I also researched Deeluxe boots and I was told they tend to be for wide feet. Someone in another thread said they are between a Salomon and Burton. And in my opinion in recent years salomon boots (excluding their wide models) have gotten wide throughout. 

Not sure if you researched this, but There are Twopairs of Deeluxe boots that have a triple zone lacing system. One zone pulls tightens just over the instep. Though I've not heard how it works.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

smerdyakov said:


> If you get heel lift know and the boots are as tight as they go, it is only going to get worse. I would suggest, at the very least, trying a size 10. i wear about a10 or 10.5 in street shoes and find the best fitting boots sizes are 8.5 or 9.0. In my opinion your toes should be snug against the front of the boot. Not smashed and not curled.
> 
> I also researched Deeluxe boots and I was told they tend to be for wide feet. Someone in another thread said they are between a Salomon and Burton. And in my opinion in recent years salomon boots (excluding their wide models) have gotten wide throughout.
> 
> Not sure if you researched this, but There are Twopairs of Deeluxe boots that have a triple zone lacing system. One zone pulls tightens just over the instep. Though I've not heard how it works.



The ones I got have 2 zone lacing and a strap at the top. Do Burtons fit more narrow? What about Nike's?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Salomon and Nitro fit on the narrow side. Nike's feel narrow, but pack out. Burton runs pretty middle of the road on width.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, brand new with heel lift?!? You picked the wrong boot, or wrong sized boot. They should be snug brand new... J-bars and other shims should only be used once you've got the best fitting pair of boots you can find.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea I just did a shell fit and there's too much room. They're comfortable but need to be smaller. At least a 10.5

I'll go back tomorrow and work it out. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Yea I just did a shell fit and there's too much room. They're comfortable but need to be smaller. At least a 10.5
> 
> I'll go back tomorrow and work it out. Thanks for all the help.


Good luck, like some others here I ended up with a boot several sizes smaller than I usually wore for shoes. There's nothing like the feeling of a properly fit boot, you barely need to do them up to feel locked into your board. If you have to crank the laces, they're not right!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

So 10.5's are perfect. Put in some insoles and Bob's your uncle....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

OU812 said:


> So 10.5's are perfect. Put in some insoles and Bob's your uncle....


Just got my Rough Diamonds in today. The assholes sent me an 11.5 instead of the 10.5 so I'll be sending them back anyways. Looks like I will go with the 10 then. Thanks homie.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I dunno, I tried Burton 10's and they were too small, but Deeluxe ID's 10.5 are perfect with the insoles. Hope the sizing works out for ya.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

OU812 said:


> Well I dunno, I tried Burton 10's and they were too small, but Deeluxe ID's 10.5 are perfect with the insoles. Hope the sizing works out for ya.


The Rough Diamond's are the same outsole as the ID. I've also read another place that it's recommended to size down half a size in Deeluxe.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Got the Rough Diamond's in today. Went with the 10's and glad I did. I probably could have even with with the 9.5. 

Out of the box my toes are just touching the end of the liner. In a slightly bent position they aren't touching at all. When they say size down, they really mean size down. 

Everywhere else the boot fits well. 

The outside profile is 8mm longer than my size 10.5 Celsius Cirrus. Not a big deal for me because they still fit my bindings, but damn.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Got the Rough Diamond's in today. Went with the 10's and glad I did. I probably could have even with with the 9.5.
> 
> Out of the box my toes are just touching the end of the liner. In a slightly bent position they aren't touching at all. When they say size down, they really mean size down.
> 
> ...


Yea they are definitely full sized boots. When you compare them to Burton's or other boots they are definitely beefier but I like the way they fit.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Got the Rough Diamond's in today. Went with the 10's and glad I did. I probably could have even with with the 9.5.
> 
> Out of the box my toes are just touching the end of the liner. In a slightly bent position they aren't touching at all. When they say size down, they really mean size down.
> 
> ...


Extremo - What size Burton boot do you wear? I've been interested in one of the Deeluxe boots that have the three-zone speedlace with one zone over the instep, but didn't know where to start on sizing. Just out of curiosity, how come you didn't get another pair of Celsius boots?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never been able to find perfect fitting boots, wide feet, narrow heel and ankles. I can have boots that crush my toes and still get heel lift. I actually don't care anymore, I used to tie my shit really tight... now I barely tighten my boots, my bindings dont get ratcheted down too tight either, my feet slop around and it doesn't bother me at all haha... maybe I'm just wierd but I actually like having it all loose.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Casual said:


> I've never been able to find perfect fitting boots, wide feet, narrow heel and ankles. I can have boots that crush my toes and still get heel lift. I actually don't care anymore, I used to tie my shit really tight... now I barely tighten my boots, my bindings dont get ratcheted down too tight either, my feet slop around and it doesn't bother me at all haha... maybe I'm just wierd but I actually like having it all loose.


Hope you're not like that when it comes to women....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

smerdyakov said:


> Extremo - What size Burton boot do you wear? I've been interested in one of the Deeluxe boots that have the three-zone speedlace with one zone over the instep, but didn't know where to start on sizing. Just out of curiosity, how come you didn't get another pair of Celsius boots?


I've never ridden Burton boots so I wouldn't know how they compare. It looks like each of the outsoles are the same so they're probably all based on the same sizing. (Rough Diamond and ID's for example). 

After walking around in them for the past 2 days I could def have gone another half size down to a 9.5. 

I didn't buy another pair of Celsius just because I had my eye on these for awhile and wanted to give them a try. When I got my replacement Celsius I sold them cheap and put the cash to these. I guess I'll see if I regret just not keeping the Celsius instead of buying these. I'm already a little disappointed in these because the 10.5 Celsius fit perfectly centered in my M/L Unions with the heel loop extended all the way. But to center these I had to turn the disk and slide the binding back 4mm. So it limits stance options now. 

Outside of the size of the outsole the fit is comfortable. The speed lace system is fast and they tighten up maybe better than the Celsius. I'm eager to see how they perform so I'll deal with it.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I've never ridden Burton boots so I wouldn't know how they compare. It looks like each of the outsoles are the same so they're probably all based on the same sizing. (Rough Diamond and ID's for example).
> 
> After walking around in them for the past 2 days I could def have gone another half size down to a 9.5.
> 
> ...


If you were to hold out for a 9.5 then maybe you wouldn't have to turn the disk.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

smerdyakov said:


> If you were to hold out for a 9.5 then maybe you wouldn't have to turn the disk.


That's what I'm thinking too. I go through boots every year so worst case they'll be replaced at this time next year anyways.


----------

